# Siemens LOGO "Schalter" und Meldetext



## thommy (14 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte mal wieder eine Frage bei der ich als Laie auf Eure Hilfe hoffe:

Ich bastle mit der Logo gerade eine Steuerung mit Temperaturauswertung und habe einen analogen Schwellwertschalter am Analog-Eingang der bei einer Temperatur von 30 Grad ein- und bei 29 Grad ausschaltet.

Es soll also über 30 Grad ein DAUER-Signal anliegen, um eine Lüftung (vorübergehend) auszuschalten. Wenn die Temp wieder unter 29 Grad sinkt, soll die Lüftung wieder weiterarbeiten.

Jetzt zum Problem: Ich habe einen weiteren TASTER, mit dem die automatische Abschaltung deaktiviert werden soll und wieder in den Automatikbetrieb wechseln soll.

--> Was ich suche ist also ein Relais, welches den Ausgang Q nur solange schaltet wie am "Eingang" ein Signal von Temp.-Fühler anliegt. 
Zusätzlich muß der Ausgang Q ausgeschaltet werden wenn vom TASTER ein Impuls kommt, trotz dass am Eingang noch das Temperatur-Signal anliegt.

Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie ich das gemessene Temperatursignal im Display der Logo anzeigen lassen kann.

Für Eure Unterstützungsage ich schonmal herzlichen Dank!

Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## Manfred Stangl (14 Juli 2008)

*Logo*

Meinst du so?

Ansonsten brauch ich genauere Info

aber zumindest einen Vorschlag:

Selber tüfteln macht schlau!


----------



## thommy (14 Juli 2008)

Danke für Deine Hilfe und die schnelle Antwort.

Leider funktioniert Deine Lösung für meine Anwendung nicht.

Ich habe eine Lüftungsanlage im Haus, welche durch 6 Taster gesteuert wird (AUS, Automatik, Stufe 1/2/3, Stoßlüftung).

Wenn durch den Temperatursensor eine Aussentemperatur von über 30 Grad gemessen wird, soll die Anlage auf AUS gestellt werden, wenn der Wert wieder unter die 29 Grad sinkt soll die Anlage wieder in Automatik gestellt werden.

Allerdings möchte ich, dass wenn aufgrund der Aussentemperatur die Anlage ausgeschaltet wurde mit einem Tastendruck eine beliebige Betriebsart eingestellt werden kann und die Abschaltung durch Aussentemperatur quasi "gelöscht" wird. (Solange bis es wieder wärmer wird als 30 Grad)

Daher brauche ich im Prinzip ein "Sromstoßrelais" welches aber nur solange den Ausgang beschaltet wie auch am Eingang ein Signal vom Schwellwertschalter anliegt. Zusätzlich muß der Ausgang mit einem Taster ausgeschaltet werden können, obwohl am Eingang ja noch ein Signal vom Temperatursensor anliegt.

Ich habe schon alles durchprobiert, komme aber leider nicht auf die Lösung.

Ich hoffe, ich habe das ganze soweit verständlich erklärt.

Vielleicht hast Du ja noch eine andere Idee.

Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (14 Juli 2008)

stromstoßrelais ist schon der richtige ansatz, dazu würde ich eine speichernde variable generieren, das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut mit SR-Gliedern

stromstoßrelais funktioniert superst mit flankenauswertung und XOR mit dem zu schaltenden ausgang


----------



## Manfred Stangl (14 Juli 2008)

schick doch mal einen ansatz von dir!

gruß
m


----------



## Manfred Stangl (14 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> stromstoßrelais funktioniert superst mit flankenauswertung und XOR mit dem zu schaltenden ausgang


 
Ich brauch doch kein SS bauen, ist schon drin!

oder meinst was anderes?

g
m


----------



## vierlagig (14 Juli 2008)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Ich brauch doch kein SS bauen, ist schon drin!



IMHO nicht in allen, gabs die nicht erst ab der 4er oder gar 5er? 

[edit] ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil ... ist tatsächlich schon ab 0AB0 zu haben gewesen... [/edit]


----------



## vierlagig (14 Juli 2008)

wozu eigentlich ein stromstoßrelais?


----------



## Manfred Stangl (14 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wozu eigentlich ein stromstoßrelais?


 

@4l
Ja genau, hätt ich gleich denken können.

@thommy
noch die Texttafel von mir dazu und so sollte es dann ja gehen.
schick mir deine lösung - bin neugierig!

gruß
m


----------



## thommy (16 Juli 2008)

*Super, funktioniert!!!*

Hallo Ihr zwei,

erstmal sorry das ich mich so spät melde, aber ich bin gerade Papi geworden. Das war mir etwas wichtiger )

Genau diese Lösung habe ich gesucht, Danke!

Nur das mit dem Meldetext haut bei mir (im Demomodus) noch nicht hin. Das Fenster mit dem Meldetext erscheint zwar, es wird aber keine Temperatur oder sonstwas angezeigt.

Schön wäre es, wenn die Temperatur permanent angezeigt wird.

Oder kann es sein, dass dies dann nur im Betrieb, nicht aber im Demomode funktioniert. Ich hab Logo und SoftComfort V5.0. Überspielt hab ich das Prog. noch nicht (brauch erst noch die Logo).

Grüße und nochmals Danke,

Thomas


----------



## Manfred Stangl (16 Juli 2008)

Na gratuliere!!!
Alles gute!

Schau die den Meldetext mal an (doppelklick)
Dann siehst du was ich reingezogen hab

du musst den meldetext doppelklicken, danach in diesem Fenster den Schwellwertschalter anwählen, Ax, verstärkt auswählen und darüber einfügen drücken.
OK und fertig

gruss
manfred


----------



## thommy (16 Juli 2008)

*Geht aber schnell...*

Danke!

Kann ich vor den angezeigten Wert auch noch z.B. "Temperatur" oder so setzen?

Und könnte ich auch die Temperatur von einem weiteren Temp.-Fühler anzeigen lassen.

Z.B. so:

Temp1: (WERT)
Temp2: (WERT)


----------



## vierlagig (16 Juli 2008)

von mir auch erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch - hoffe alles bestens!

meldetext funktioniert natürlich auch in der simulation!

und du kannst da auch noch erweitern mit "auto deaktiviert" oder so ... die logo! kanns


----------



## vierlagig (16 Juli 2008)

thommy schrieb:


> Temp1: (WERT)
> Temp2: (WERT)



klar kannst du! ...nur die umschaltungen nicht vergessen, wenn du sie brauchst


----------



## Manfred Stangl (16 Juli 2008)

ja klick es an und verschieb es,
danach schreib irgendeinentext rein
genauso mit jedem weiteren bis kein platz mehr ist

Noch ein guter Tip:
Selber probieren macht schlau!

gruss
m


----------

